# Vote for fishforums!!!



## Osiris

Let's get fishforums up top, let's vote! Simply click on the link to vote fishforums in, takes 5seconds to do.

http://aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu


----------



## fishfreaks

Thanks MP, seems that not many people besides us have been voting alot lately. C'mon guys and gals!


----------



## Beerleader

I voted 10 times just now  Hope that helps! I'll keep doing it also!


----------



## Georgia Peach

I vote once everyday - thats all it will count, isnt it??


----------



## Guest

i think it's once a week.


----------



## Fishfirst

you can only vote once per day to make it count.


----------



## Cichlid Man

It's a real shame that we dropped from number 2 to number 38 in just a couple of months. Oh well, lets see if we can put Fishforums back into it's rightful top position that it deserves.


----------



## Guest

Fishfirst said:


> you can only vote once per day to make it count.


i thought it was once a week and then everything resets on sunday?


----------



## Beerleader

Oh woops well thats a bummer. Guess I'll vote every week then  Or everyday if it counts!


----------



## Shaggy

Its once a day that you can vote, its every week that they reset the numbers to 0.

So if you all vote once a day, we will be back up top!

VOTE!!


----------



## fishfreaks

Come on and vote today guys and girls!!


----------



## Phillies804

I got my vote in!

Henry


----------



## TheOldSalt

We need to get the FishForums description changed on the Aquarank listing. It sounds like it's only a place for newbies, and we've added so much more new stuff lately.


----------



## fishfreaks

I agree OS we definatly need to mention the profiles database


----------



## DUSTIN323

We should be within the top 10 not number 34 so get voting everyday.


----------



## fishfreaks

People should start adding links in their profiles, that's what we did :-D Also we should try to keep this thread active as a reminder for users


----------



## DUSTIN323

I added it to my signature


----------



## Lydia

I don't know how to add it to my signature like that, lol. If someone can pm me the link like they have it (where it says vote for fishforums, instead of just looking like a link) I would appreciate it.  Also I don't think the votes are getting tallied up right. Because if fishfreaks, Dustin, TOS, Phillies, Shaggy, and I voted every day that would be 18 votes. There are only 5 votes for us. Even if only Shaggy, fishfreaks, and I voted every day that would be 9 votes.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Check your PMs Lydia!!!


----------



## Osiris

unless u operate on 12 different computers like me, then my vote counts 12 times a day lol


----------



## Lydia

Thanks Dustin!! 

LOL mpro....


----------



## fishfreaks

Right now we're at #32 with 9 votes.


----------



## DUSTIN323

OK EVERYONE WHO IS READING THIS POST CLICK THE VOTE FOR FISHFORUMS LINK IN MY SIG. AND VOTE TOMMOROW AND THE NEXT DAY AND >>>>>>>>>. I WANT TO SEE US GET IN THE 20'S BEFORE DECEMBER 30TH 2005!!!!!
V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V  
:fish:


----------



## micstarz

WHAT! we have descended to being 34 now!


----------



## Shaggy

We are now 36. Lets bump it up to at least the first page!


----------



## leveldrummer

well go get em mp i voted, seems we are up to 29 at the moment, now that i know, im all over it.


----------



## leveldrummer

do any of you know how it reads your vote? i have 3 computers all hooked up to the same modem and router, can i vote 3 times on each one? or will it just count everything from this house as 1?


----------



## DUSTIN323

It reads the IP addres.


----------



## Osiris

Leveldrummer,
I'm assuming it will register as three votes unless they made that system(ranking system) to be able to tell apart the last digit or two of the IP address that changes when multiple computers are hooked up to one modem.

I also run few computers on actually multiple modems lol. Different locations though.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Hey MP quick question since you seem to know a bit 'bout computers. Which you kinda said above. So just the last or last two digits are going to differ for me since I have multiple computers on one modem?


----------



## Shaggy

Well aren't the 2 comps using the same Ip address to the internet. So the ip will be the same for all computers.


----------



## Osiris

Hmm Really? i was always told it will be slightly different if ur using a router to each computer u know?

So if u have four computers on one wireless router, the IP would be the same on all of them?


----------



## Osiris

BTW Almost there to the 1st page guys! we're 26th, i want to see this place pass up FishProfiles!!!


----------



## DUSTIN323

Hey even if we don't pass up fishprofiles we need to at least pass up these crappy forums that have members that all vote.


----------



## leveldrummer

yay up to 28 when i just checked, what is with that "gregs aquarium"? i checked it out and it didnt seem very interesting. some nice pics but very hard to navigate. cmon people VOTE!


----------



## Shaggy

MalawianPro said:


> Hmm Really? i was always told it will be slightly different if ur using a router to each computer u know?
> 
> So if u have four computers on one wireless router, the IP would be the same on all of them?


Yea Mal, your connection to the net is just using one IP. When your computers connect to one another, yes they are using different IPs. Then when one computer uses the internet, it communicates with the router that has one ip out the the net. The different ips per computer are only used for your home network, no one else sees those, all that the do see is the ip of the router, which is just one ip.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Yeah that sounds right Shaggy


----------



## IloveCichlids

WE are on the first page with 25


----------



## DUSTIN323

Wow 24 now as of 12-31-05 3:30 pm central


----------



## leveldrummer

yaaay i just voted and was 22 on the first page... cmon people get it up there


----------



## Shaggy

Yep 22 to for me too. It will change come Sunday, when it starts back to 0 for all sites. Lets keep this site on the front page!! I like seeing a number on that image. Lets keep it there.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Hey and being on the first page will probally get us new members easily.


----------



## Shaggy

Yes only once a day from your computer. If you got to a friends house, you can vote again 

The counters have rest for a new week, and we are now #22 at the time of this post. Here is are chance to take #1. Lets get voting again everyone!!


----------



## leveldrummer

holy crap we are number 12, thats so great. 2:10 national hangover day.


----------



## DUSTIN323

WOW. I had to see that myself before believing it #12!!!!! Lets see if we can go up higher and/or keep it hangin up there.


----------



## Shaggy

It is saying we only have 3 votes. Lets catch fishprofiles, they're at 8 vots now! Come on!!


----------



## Shaggy

We are at #2!! Lets keep it up! Vote! Vote!


----------



## Chazwick

I voted!!!  GO FISH FORUMS!


----------



## leveldrummer

cmon people we are only 4 behind fishprofiles, we need 5 more people to vote dangit!


----------



## Shaggy

A new week! Lets keep FishForums on the front page again!


----------



## fishfreaks

Don't forget to vote today! We're at number 10 right now


----------



## Shaggy

11 now...


----------



## fishfreaks

Don't forget to vote!!! :fish:


----------



## Shaggy

New week...VOTE!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

We're at #19 right now...keep it up!


----------



## fishfreaks

PSSST! HEY YOU VOTE HERE!!! http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu


----------



## awesome kid

# 14 come on vote!


----------



## fishfreaks

We're at #9 today guys....lets vote!!


----------



## fishfreaks

It's a new week my fellow fish lovers, let's get those votes in!


----------

